# Fetchmail: domain of sender does not resolve...

## Nicolinux

Hi,

I am using fetchmail and lately a problem occured where fetchmail tries to resolve the sender  domain. If this fails, it leaves the mails on my pop3 account....  :Sad:  Anybody knows how to change this?

Fetchmail log:

```

[...]

fetchmail: POP3> USER XXXXXX

fetchmail: POP3< +OK

fetchmail: POP3> PASS *

fetchmail: POP3< +OK

fetchmail: POP3> STAT

fetchmail: POP3< +OK 5 14492

5 messages for 621459 at pop3.nicolinux.de (14492 octets).

fetchmail: POP3> LIST 1

fetchmail: POP3< +OK 1 1476

fetchmail: POP3> RETR 1

fetchmail: POP3< +OK 1476 octets

reading message XXXXXX@pop3.nicolinux.de:1 of 5 (1476 octets)

fetchmail: SMTP< 220 albus.nicolinux.home ESMTP Sendmail 8.12.11/8.12.11; Mon, 25 Oct 2004 15:49:43 +0200

fetchmail: SMTP> EHLO localhost

fetchmail: SMTP< 250-albus.nicolinux.home Hello localhost [127.0.0.1], pleased to meet you

fetchmail: SMTP< 250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

fetchmail: SMTP< 250-PIPELINING

fetchmail: SMTP< 250-EXPN

fetchmail: SMTP< 250-VERB

fetchmail: SMTP< 250-8BITMIME

fetchmail: SMTP< 250-SIZE

fetchmail: SMTP< 250-DSN

fetchmail: SMTP< 250-ETRN

fetchmail: SMTP< 250-AUTH GSSAPI DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5

fetchmail: SMTP< 250-DELIVERBY

fetchmail: SMTP< 250 HELP

fetchmail: SMTP> MAIL FROM:<melindariceqb@cidata.co.za> BODY=8BITMIME SIZE=1476

fetchmail: SMTP< 451 4.1.8 Domain of sender address melindariceqb@cidata.co.za does not resolve

fetchmail: SMTP error: 451 4.1.8 Domain of sender address melindariceqb@cidata.co.za does not resolve

fetchmail: SMTP> RSET

fetchmail: SMTP< 250 2.0.0 Reset state

 not flushed

[...]

```

Here is my .fetchmailrc:

```

set postmaster "stefan"

poll pop3.nicolinux.de with proto POP3 no dns user "XXXXXX" there with password "XXXXXX" ssl is stefan here options fetchall warnings 120

```

I'd like to download these mails (they will be sortet as spam anyway).

Thanks much

Stefan

----------

## asimon

It's probably your mta's smtp server which checks the mail, does a dns check on the sender domain and rejects the message because the dns check fails, thus fetchmail couldn't deliver it to the smtp server. So I would look at the configuration of your mta and disable this dns checking there.

----------

## Nicolinux

Ok, thanks. It is sendmail. I will post my sendmail.mc here in case you know what should be changed.

Thanks

```

divert(0)dnl

include(`/usr/share/sendmail-cf/m4/cf.m4')dnl

VERSIONID(`$Id: sendmail-procmail.mc,v 1.1 2004/05/30 09:20:40 robbat2 Exp $')dnl

OSTYPE(linux)dnl

DOMAIN(generic)dnl

FEATURE(`smrsh',`/usr/sbin/smrsh')dnl

FEATURE(`local_lmtp',`/usr/sbin/mail.local')dnl

FEATURE(`local_procmail')dnl

FEATURE(`no_default_msa', `dnl')dnl

DAEMON_OPTIONS(`Addr=127.0.0.1,Name=MTA')

DAEMON_OPTIONS(`Addr=127.0.0.1,Port=587,Name=MSA,M=E')

MAILER(smtp)dnl

MAILER(local)dnl

MAILER(procmail)dnl

```

Stefan

----------

## asimon

I am not familiar with sendmail and can't really help you there, but here someone recommended to add "FEATURE(`accept_unresolvable_domains')" to sendmail.mc to fix those 451 errors. At least it sounds as if it would fix your problem.

----------

## DaveArb

 *Nicolinux wrote:*   

> Ok, thanks. It is sendmail. I will post my sendmail.mc here in case you know what should be changed.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ```
> ...

 

To get sendmail to not care about the sender's domain, use 

```
FEATURE(`accept_unresolvable_domains')
```

Dave

----------

